# advice on used travel trailer



## newrv123 (May 19, 2007)

dear members of rv talk, i am presently looking to purchace a 27 to 34 foot travel trailer on a budget, i will be living in it year round ( northern vermont )so it must have good insulation . i am retired and on a small income could you please advize me on where to start. presently i am looking at holiday ramblers 1994 31 feet for 7000to 9000 is that a good model what years are best built? thank you very much.


----------



## C Nash (May 19, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

The HR are good TT IMO. King of the road, Hitcherhiker and travel supreme also make good units. You will need some type underpinning.  If the trailer will be in one place you might want to ck into some of the park models.


----------



## C Nash (May 19, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

Welcome to the forum.    Just noticed that this was your frist post.


----------



## newrv123 (May 20, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

yes miss nash, i only just joined. i have lived for 8 years now in a 79 30 foot airstream, a ok trailer but very bad for year round, not very good in winter. lucky i was a boyscout huh


----------



## Shadow (May 20, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (May 20, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer



Awright now Shadow :angry: cut out the laughing :laugh: Newrv123, notice I do not spell my name with an A on the end. I was here a long time before ChelseA Clinton and inherited the name from my Dad. It is pronounced as Cheltz and probably should have spelled it that way. I'm a he. 

You will probably have to go to the high end campers for winter living. Foil on windows help and they should be dual pane. Wood framed units are better for cold weather JMO but have to watch for rot on older units. Look for units with heated tanks and storage area.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 21, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

Well, Chelse(z), even I am glad you told us how it is pronounced.  We don't get much chance to say names out loud around the forum.  Must be nice to have a unique name like that!  (Reminds me of an old Johnny Cash song!  )


----------



## newrv123 (May 21, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

ok ill tell you how im thinking about this, i was a welder aerospace ect, also i made parts for boeing and other companies, when you have a heated space like a trailer and it gets to 40 below moisture will acumulate in the walls, then your wiring gets wet and either shorts and causes a fire or with my trailer trips the archfault breaker, so i had to run all new wires in side the trailer. i cant afford a fithwheel cause i cant buy a special truk to haul it so i can only buy a travel trailer, i also went to school for elec engeneering so i need a travel trailer 29 to 34 feet with a metal or al frame complete then i will locate the frame members and rivet 3 inch honey comb strips on the out side of the frame around all windows and doors and cover the entire trailer in a second shell, then i will use closed cell insulating 2 to 3 inches thick to insulated, a lot of work but i can do it. kinda like aplying fiber glass to an old wooden boat. then ill modify the entire trailer for extreme cold living. sorry about my spelling, any way i need to find what trailers in the mid ninties were built with a welded metal frames or al walls and cielings. thank you


----------



## newrv123 (May 21, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

sorry mr nash


----------



## C Nash (May 21, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

No problem newrv123. You are not the first and won't be the last to get it mixed up. Had to correct a judge in court that Chelse was a man when on jury duty. Yep Tex it is a name that's kind of different.  When in school you know how on the first day the teachers would make you stand up and tell your name. "Whats your name". Chelse nash.  "What"? Chelse "Spell the first name"? 
 C H E L S E?  " Then she would say "sit down NASH".  So most called me Nash

Newrv123, you will probably have to stay with the airstream, Argosy or Avon to get a metal skined one.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

Hi yall, can you remember that far back chelse ? :laugh:  :laugh: Hey remember that fith wheel I,m building,well about 250 drawings later & a whole lotta redesigning I'm almost there ready to start building,just a bit of styling to lower the boxiness look and thats it, I see Tex is still upsetting everyone


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

Hey Chelse, my dad stuck me with a first name of Darvis (grandpa stuck him with it) and my mom stuck me with a middle name of Lynn, hence DL.  Went by Lynn for years until I changed jobs and decided I was DL.  I thank the stars that Lynn Swann made it big with the name Lynn.  Just couldn't ever handle Darvis.  I got even and stuck my first born son with the middle name of Darvis. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: advice on used travel trailer

DL,I stuck my son with Chelse for a middle name and he did the same to his son :laugh: 
Bazzer think my name must have come from over that way around Ireland or somewhere. If you don't hurry up and finish those plans you gonna be to old to build it   :laugh:


----------

